# Road Cycling in/around Monarch Beach



## boogermin (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm trying to plan my annual trip to SoCal. I'm looking at a hotel in Monarch Beach, but I'm curious whether there are good places to bike around the area. I'm looking for dedicated bike lanes, low-traffic areas, wide shoulders, etc. Any feedback will be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## JM714 (Jan 22, 2004)

I think if you stay on roads like Crown Valley Parkway, Niguel Road, Alicia Parkway, Margarite Parkway and ride in a more inland direction you will find roads with bike lanes. However, if you plan to ride Pacific Coast Highway and think you will have plenty of room in the Monarch/Laguna Beach area, you won't. And if you are there in the summer it is even crazier with tourists all looking for a parking place. PCH from Newport Beach to Dana Point can be a crazy place to ride.

About 5 miles south of Monarch Beach on PCH, you get to San Clemente and it starts to open up, another 5 miles or so and you are at San Onofre and then you have about 10 miles or so of stress free riding through the campground to Las Pulgas Road at the north border of Camp Pendleton. That would be a good 40-45 mile ride out and back.


----------



## boogermin (Aug 30, 2012)

Very helpful, JM714. Thanks for the info. Much appreciated.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

lots of options! 

Take PCH south into Dana Point, right on Golden Lantern and down the hill to the harbor. Turn left to get to the Doheny Beach state park and follow the park entrance (and other cyclists) south for a nice beach front cruise towards San Clemente. San Clemente makes for a nice destination ride as well. 

Lots of climb-y options by sticking around Dana Point and making your own routes. Crown Valley east to left on Pacific Island will get your heartrate up 

there's also a nice, isolated bike path starting in Aliso Woods park that runs 12-15 miles inland. Makes for a good out & back with minimal traffic exposure.

I've ridden into Laguna from Monarch as well. Its doable, you just have to be very alert and assertive. 

Local bike shop in Dana Point: Bike Religion, complete with espresso/bakery cafe.

enjoy!


----------



## boogermin (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks Hollywood.


----------

